# Calma e gesso



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2019)

Calma e gesso ragazzi, mancano solo 8 partite e tutto dipende ancora da noi, tra qualche mese arriverà l'tempo per valutare e giudicare ma questo è il momento per recuperare un po 'di tranquillità, mettere ordine nella testa e cosi tornare a lottare tutti uniti senza paura, la squadra ha bisogno di energie positive più che mai.


----------



## Pungiglione (4 Aprile 2019)

Sarà la quinta o sesta volta quest'anno che si sente dire "stagione finita, buttata nel cesso". Ormai siamo così abituati a fallire che ce le diamo da soli. Possiamo ancora sfangarla, finché l'aritmetica non ci condanna abbiamo il dovere di provarci, poi dirò che la stagione sarà stata fallimentare


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso ragazzi, mancano solo 8 partite e tutto dipende ancora da noi, tra qualche mese arriverà l'tempo per valutare e giudicare ma questo è il momento per recuperare un po 'di tranquillità, mettere ordine nella testa e cosi tornare a lottare tutti uniti senza paura, la squadra ha bisogno di energie positive più che mai.




Alleluia. Allora non sono l'unico a pensarla cosi. I funerali prima di esser morti non li ho mai sopportati. Forza Milan, prendiamoci la CL, poi faremo tutti i giudizi del caso sulla stagione.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sarà la quinta o sesta volta quest'anno che si sente dire "stagione finita, buttata nel cesso". Ormai siamo così abituati a fallire che ce le diamo da soli. Possiamo ancora sfangarla, finché l'aritmetica non ci condanna abbiamo il dovere di provarci, poi dirò che la stagione sarà stata fallimentare



Fossi stato sulla luna un anno a questa parte, fossi sbarcato oggi ed avessi aperto il forum, penserei che il Milan sia perlomeno decimo. Invece siamo quarti.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso ragazzi, mancano solo 8 partite e tutto dipende ancora da noi, tra qualche mese arriverà l'tempo per valutare e giudicare ma questo è il momento per recuperare un po 'di tranquillità, mettere ordine nella testa e cosi tornare a lottare tutti uniti senza paura, la squadra ha bisogno di energie positive più che mai.



In verità, conti alla mano, se vinciamo con la Lazio e facciamo altre 4 vittorie siamo in Champions. 
Il calendario ce lo permetterebbe, ci sono gli avversari abbordabili, tocca a noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In verità, conti alla mano, se vinciamo con la Lazio e facciamo altre 4 vittorie siamo in Champions.
> Il calendario ce lo permetterebbe, ci sono gli avversari abbordabili, tocca a noi.



mmmm. perchè?

comunque non credo che far5 su 8 sia molto facile.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Aprile 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sarà la quinta o sesta volta quest'anno che si sente dire "stagione finita, buttata nel cesso". Ormai siamo così abituati a fallire che ce le diamo da soli. Possiamo ancora sfangarla, finché l'aritmetica non ci condanna abbiamo il dovere di provarci, poi dirò che la stagione sarà stata fallimentare



La mediocrità degli ultimi anni ha creato dei mostri nei tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan fino alla fine, sempre.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mmmm. perchè?
> 
> comunque non credo che far5 su 8 sia molto facile.....



Con 67 punti e gli scontri a favore siamo in Champions sicuro. Potrebbero bastare qualcuno in meno ma è difficile.

Tradotto significa vincere con Lazio Fiorentina Bologna Frosinone e Spal. Con Torino e Parma come riserva.

Difficile ma fattibile. Dipende molto da noi. Con la Lazio sarà una finale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

comunque qui si predica calma come se fosse l'unico rimedio alle situazioni difficili. ma io non penso sia così.
la calma è un'ottima virtù, ma ci vuole un punto di equilibrio come in tutte le cose.
chi predica calma è furbo ed ha sempre ragione mentre chi predica cambiamento è un poveretto... i media ci hanno insegnato così, ma anche galliani insegnava così. 

i grandi manager se avessero la stessa calma del milan degli ultimi 2 anni sarebbero tutti ex manager, perchè la bravura sta nel prendere la decisione giusta nel minor tempo possibile, non la decisione giusta in ritardo.

al milan con la calma che si predica tanto in lungo ed in largo, negli ultimi anni hanno preso decisioni sbagliate ed in ritardo. ed eccoci in che situazione siamo. mi sembra un po' una moda questa della "calma".


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con 67 punti e gli scontri a favore siamo in Champions sicuro. Potrebbero bastare qualcuno in meno ma è difficile.
> 
> Tradotto significa vincere con Lazio Fiorentina Bologna Frosinone e Spal. Con Torino e Parma come riserva.
> 
> Difficile ma fattibile. Dipende molto da noi. Con la Lazio sarà una finale.



bah non capisco la lazio, ma anche l'atalanta e la roma potrebbero benissimo vincerne 6 o 7 ed esserci davanti. per la roma è durissima, ma per lazio ed atalanta è fattibile.

per dire lazio parte da 48, può vincere sassuolo, udinese, chievo, samp, cagliari, bologna. torino ed atalanta di scorta. sempre cheperda col milan. conti un po' forzati...

comunque se mi dicessero se firmo per 15 punti, firmerei. di sicuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah non capisco la lazio, ma anche l'atalanta e la roma potrebbero benissimo vincerne 6 o 7 ed esserci davanti. per la roma è durissima, ma per lazio ed atalanta è fattibile.
> 
> per dire lazio parte da 48, può vincere sassuolo, udinese, chievo, samp, cagliari, bologna. torino ed atalanta di scorta. sempre cheperda col milan. conti un po' forzati...
> 
> comunque se mi dicessero se firmo per 15 punti, firmerei. di sicuro.



Se l'Atalanta vince 6 o 7 partite merita la Champions. Personalmente farei loro i complimenti.
Ma non credo proprio che ci riusciranno.

La Lazio vincendone ben 6 sarebbe a 66, con lo scontro diretto contro dovrebbero arrivare un punto sopra a noi, quindi 68, ovvero 6 vittorie e 2 pareggi. Ci sta ma non credo.

Per me con 67 punti siamo in Champions. Il problema sarà farli...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se l'Atalanta vince 6 o 7 partite merita la Champions. Personalmente farei loro i complimenti.
> Ma non credo proprio che ci riusciranno.
> 
> La Lazio vincendone ben 6 sarebbe a 66, con lo scontro diretto contro dovrebbero arrivare un punto sopra a noi, quindi 68, ovvero 6 vittorie e 2 pareggi. Ci sta ma non credo.
> ...



hai ragione, cioè non è matematico ma quasi. con la lazio ho sbagliato i calcoli.
se facessimo 5-0-3 o 4-3-1 (sconfitta con juve, più probabile questa ipotesi)
atalanta dovrebbe fare 5-2-1
lazio dovrebbe fare 6-2-0 perchè con noi perderebbe

comunque vincere con la lazio e altre 4 partite... è dura... durissima. con la lazio mi accontenterei di uno 0-0 per esser davanti negli scontri diretti

l'inter è praticamente qualificata alla luce dei fatti. comunque troppo presto per fare calcoli, siamo in un periodo nerissimo e pensare adesso di fare 15 punti su 24... il mio cervello non ce la fa proprio. cioè dovremo giocare con cahla mezz'ala o biglia play. dai non scherziamo


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, cioè non è matematico ma quasi. con la lazio ho sbagliato i calcoli.
> se facessimo 5-0-3 o 4-3-1 (sconfitta con juve, più probabile questa ipotesi)
> atalanta dovrebbe fare 5-2-1
> lazio dovrebbe fare 6-2-0 perchè con noi perderebbe
> ...



Vero, il problema siamo noi.
Il calendario oltretutto rischia di metterci davanti squadre senza obiettivi, tipo Parma Fiorentina Frosinone e Spal, eppure ora come ora essere ottimisti è dura comunque.

Però per me dobbiamo tornare al vecchio gioco brutto ma redditizio, perché anche a logica qualche pareggio potrebbe essere oro in certe partite. Come hai scritto tu, un ruolino 4-3-1 potrebbe mandarci in paradiso.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque qui si predica calma come se fosse l'unico rimedio alle situazioni difficili. ma io non penso sia così.
> la calma è un'ottima virtù, ma ci vuole un punto di equilibrio come in tutte le cose.
> chi predica calma è furbo ed ha sempre ragione mentre chi predica cambiamento è un poveretto... i media ci hanno insegnato così, ma anche galliani insegnava così.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione.

Siamo tutti ottimisti per il futuro e tifiamo, speranzosi che prima o poi il Milan tornerà. Ma non ce ne approfittiamo. Siamo quarti, ok, e tutto quello che volete, ma in preoccupante fase di caduta.

Io condivido chi predica calma, non sono un disfattista, però non è possibile ridursi sempre alle ultime partite per decidere la stagione e vedere la rincorsa allungarsi di un altro anno. Inevitabilmente, dopo qualche giorno dalle sconfitte, si ritorna fuori con ottimi propositi dopo la legnata settimanale.

La svegliata diamocela per tempo, non al 90'.

E poi non sono assolutamente d'accordo con chi vede rose e fiori da qui alla fine del campionato, siamo già precari dal punto di vista caratteriale, figuriamoci se riusciamo a mantenere freddezza e concentrazione via via che ci avviciniamo alla sentenza finale. Io posso essere fiducioso, ma questo sistema non va per niente bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2019)

Io sinceramente ci credo solo se dovessimo battere la Juve.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso ragazzi, mancano solo 8 partite e tutto dipende ancora da noi, tra qualche mese arriverà l'tempo per valutare e giudicare ma questo è il momento per recuperare un po 'di tranquillità, mettere ordine nella testa e cosi tornare a lottare tutti uniti senza paura, la squadra ha bisogno di energie positive più che mai.



per me è finita. i giocatori sono sfiniti e mentalmente non reggono la pressione


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mediocrità degli ultimi anni ha creato dei mostri nei tifosi rossoneri. Forza Milan fino alla fine, sempre.



il problema è che la squadra non è affidabile. si permette di rifilare 3 pere all'atalanta,2 al napoli,e poi pareggia con un udinese qualsiasi. da lì deriva tutto questo pessimismo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente ci credo solo se dovessimo battere la Juve.



quella non la vinci di sicuro,è piu probabile battere la lazio in goleada che la juve a torino,io spero che un giorno la legge dei numeri ci premi in quello stadio maledetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero, il problema siamo noi.
> Il calendario oltretutto rischia di metterci davanti squadre senza obiettivi, tipo Parma Fiorentina Frosinone e Spal, eppure ora come ora essere ottimisti è dura comunque.
> 
> *Però per me dobbiamo tornare al vecchio gioco brutto ma redditizio*, perché anche a logica qualche pareggio potrebbe essere oro in certe partite. Come hai scritto tu, un ruolino 4-3-1 potrebbe mandarci in paradiso.



io non dico altro da 3 settimane, con questa squadra e questo allenatore è impossibile pretendere altro, come chiedere ad un maiale di volare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non dico altro da 3 settimane, con questa squadra e questo allenatore è impossibile pretendere altro, come chiedere ad un maiale di volare.



Ad oggi l'obbiettivo deve essere quello, stop.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In verità, conti alla mano, se vinciamo con la Lazio e facciamo altre 4 vittorie siamo in Champions.
> Il calendario ce lo permetterebbe, ci sono gli avversari abbordabili, tocca a noi.



Verissimo, anche se purtroppo di occasioni perse contro avversari abbordabili ne abbiamo collezionate. Speriamo di aver imparato da questi ultimi due mesi nefasti e di riuscire a raccogliere le energie, fisiche e mentali, per questo sprint finale.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Aprile 2019)

Sono ancora incazzato nero per la la partita del Tardini e credo abbiamo sbagliato tutto ciò che c'era da sbagliare ma ora inizia la settimana più importante per il Milan degli ultimi anni, siamo ancora quarti in campionato e abbiamo la possibilità di vincere la copa Italia, questo è il momento giusto per dimenticare tutto quello negativo e concentrarsi sul positivo, alla squadra non chiedo bel gioco chiedo solo PERSONALITÀ e sopratutto NON MOLLARE!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (22 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sono ancora incazzato nero per la la partita del Tardini e credo abbiamo sbagliato tutto ciò che c'era da sbagliare ma ora inizia la settimana più importante per il Milan degli ultimi anni, siamo ancora quarti in campionato e abbiamo la possibilità di vincere la copa Italia, questo è il momento giusto per dimenticare tutto quello negativo e concentrarsi sul positivo, alla squadra non chiedo bel gioco chiedo solo PERSONALITÀ e sopratutto NON MOLLARE!



A me preoccupa propio il fatto che la personalità di questa squadra sta a 0, per dire un chievo già in serie B
a livello atletico ti sadomizza dal primo minuto, hai notato che è tutta la stagione che praticamente
il primo tempo viene sempre regalato alla squadra avversaria, giocano sempre il primo tempo come
se fosse la partitella del giovedi, se ci esce un tiro in porta e per sbaglio, ti sembra una squadra con la 
personalità e la voglia di vincere? ..Piatek,Cutrone si sbattono x vincere e non mollano mai gli altri 
sembrano pecore che pascolano con Gattuso capo gregge..


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Aprile 2019)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa propio il fatto che la personalità di questa squadra sta a 0, per dire un chievo già in serie B a livello atletico ti sadomizza dal primo minuto, hai notato che è tutta la stagione che praticamente
> il primo tempo viene sempre regalato alla squadra avversaria, giocano sempre il primo tempo come
> se fosse la partitella del giovedi, se ci esce un tiro in porta e per sbaglio, ti sembra una squadra con la
> personalità e la voglia di vincere? ..Piatek,Cutrone si sbattono x vincere e non mollano mai gli altri
> sembrano pecore che pascolano con Gattuso capo gregge..



Concordo, non è il momento di impazzire ma ora la squadra deve liberarsi e reagire, sopratutto sul piano mentale, i ragazzi devono capire che una importante percentuale della sua carriera nel Milan sarà definito in questi giorni.


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso ragazzi, mancano solo 8 partite e tutto dipende ancora da noi, tra qualche mese arriverà l'tempo per valutare e giudicare ma questo è il momento per recuperare un po 'di tranquillità, mettere ordine nella testa e cosi tornare a lottare tutti uniti senza paura, la squadra ha bisogno di energie positive più che mai.



Tutti uniti? Non mollare? Che facciamo, ci diciamo le cose da soli? A mollare è stato il nostro "allenatore" in primis, quando ha capito che non gli sarebbe stato rinnovato il contratto, e a cascata hanno mollato i giocatori, che in mezzo ai facili alibi sguazzano e se la godono. 

Stai sereno, che domani becchiamo due gol nella prima mezz'ora a chiudere la qualificazione, e domenica sera una scoppola che difficilmente dimenticheremo. Mi ci giocherei i soldi.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

Calma e gesso che Gattuso si tiene stretto 1 punto.


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

Siete ossessionati da Gattuso. 
Riuscite a nominarlo in qualsiasi topic, anche quando non si sta parlando di lui...


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Siete ossessionati da Gattuso.
> Riuscite a nominarlo in qualsiasi topic, anche quando non si sta parlando di lui...



Ieri ho scritto "Mazzarri ha gli stessi punti di Gasperson comunque"

Mi fanno "Gattusiano"  , voglio troppo bene ai miei amici forumisti! Ormai siamo una famiglia, ci sta dai!

In tutte le famiglie c'è quello che bisticcia sempre...


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Siete ossessionati da Gattuso.
> Riuscite a nominarlo in qualsiasi topic, anche quando non si sta parlando di lui...



Io sì, lo sono. Quando tifi per una squadra che ha in bacheca una cinquantina di trofei tra cui molti internazionali, una storia unica, una consolidata tradizione di gioco propositivo se non "bello" (beauty is in the eye of the beholder), e tutto a un tratto ti capita tra i piedi il più insulso, imbelle e impreparato allenatore in 120 anni di storia del Club, un puro insulto al nostro nome e a ciò che siamo, una condanna alla noia e al disgusto ogni sabato o domenica, sì, la prendo come un'ossessione. Non avrò pace finché questo qui non tornerà a vendere il pesce o ad arrostire salsicce insieme al suo amichetto, fattene una ragione.


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho scritto "Mazzarri ha gli stessi punti di Gasperson comunque"
> 
> Mi fanno "Gattusiano"  , voglio troppo bene ai miei amici forumisti! Ormai siamo una famiglia, ci sta dai!
> 
> In tutte le famiglie c'è quello che bisticcia sempre...



E' il modo di comunicare dell'era dei social, alla quale prima o poi dovremo abituarci... 
Quando il Milan non vince, parte la caccia ai "gattusiani". Se non ci sono, si devono inventare perché la sete di sangue deve essere placata. Se ci fai caso, quasi tutti gli interventi nel post partita iniziano con frasi del tipo: "e adesso dove sono tutti quelli del forum che dicevano che Gattuso è un grande allenatore?". MA CHI?!? MA DOVE?!?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io sì, lo sono. Quando tifi per una squadra che ha in bacheca una cinquantina di trofei tra cui molti internazionali, una storia unica, una consolidata tradizione di gioco propositivo se non "bello" (beauty is in the eye of the beholder), e tutto a un tratto ti capita tra i piedi il più insulso, imbelle e impreparato allenatore in 120 anni di storia del Club, un puro insulto al nostro nome e a ciò che siamo, una condanna alla noia e al disgusto ogni sabato o domenica, sì, la prendo come un'ossessione. Non avrò pace finché questo qui non tornerà a vendere il pesce o ad arrostire salsicce insieme al suo amichetto, fattene una ragione.



calma e gesso è il titolo della discussione....

ecco dove siamo finiti con la calma. se qualcuno avesse preso una decisione a novembre.... adesso sarebbe euforia, non calma


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io sì, lo sono. Quando tifi per una squadra che ha in bacheca una cinquantina di trofei tra cui molti internazionali, una storia unica, una consolidata tradizione di gioco propositivo se non "bello" (beauty is in the eye of the beholder), e tutto a un tratto ti capita tra i piedi il più insulso, imbelle e impreparato allenatore in 120 anni di storia del Club, un puro insulto al nostro nome e a ciò che siamo, una condanna alla noia e al disgusto ogni sabato o domenica, sì, la prendo come un'ossessione. Non avrò pace finché questo qui non tornerà a vendere il pesce o ad arrostire salsicce insieme al suo amichetto, fattene una ragione.



Come no "tutto a un tratto"... 
Per fortuna ammetti la tua ossessione che ovviamente offusca la tua capacità di giudizio.
Vedremo nel tempo se farà la fine di Inzaghi, Brocchi, Seedorf, Montella... 
Io credo proprio che farà la fine di Sinisa, invece. Bistrattato ma che al Bologna sta nuovamente dimostrando il suo valore.
Per non parlare di un'altro che offendevate, ed ora festeggia lo scudetto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E' il modo di comunicare dell'era dei social, alla quale prima o poi dovremo abituarci...
> Quando il Milan non vince, parte la caccia ai "gattusiani". Se non ci sono, si devono inventare perché la sete di sangue deve essere placata. Se ci fai caso, quasi tutti gli interventi nel post partita iniziano con frasi del tipo: "e adesso dove sono tutti quelli del forum che dicevano che Gattuso è un grande allenatore?". MA CHI?!? MA DOVE?!?



metti da parte la retorica... magri non te, o pazzo. senza fare nomi... qua ce n'è parecchi. non dimentico quando abbiamo vinto con l'atalanta le sceneggiate pro gattuso di gente col dente avvelenato ad insultare gasperson e a dire "chiedete scusa". dopo un primo tempo da lega pro.


----------



## bmb (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Come no "tutto a un tratto"...
> Per fortuna ammetti la tua ossessione che ovviamente offusca la tua capacità di giudizio.
> Vedremo nel tempo se farà la fine di Inzaghi, Brocchi, Seedorf, Montella...
> Io credo proprio che farà la fine di Sinisa, invece. Bistrattato ma che al Bologna sta nuovamente dimostrando il suo valore.
> *Per non parlare di un'altro che offendevate, ed ora festeggia lo scudetto...*



SI, era difficile poi vincerlo con quella squadretta a disposizione.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E' il modo di comunicare dell'era dei social, alla quale prima o poi dovremo abituarci...
> Quando il Milan non vince, parte la caccia ai "gattusiani". Se non ci sono, si devono inventare perché la sete di sangue deve essere placata. Se ci fai caso, quasi tutti gli interventi nel post partita iniziano con frasi del tipo: "e adesso dove sono tutti quelli del forum che dicevano che Gattuso è un grande allenatore?". MA CHI?!? MA DOVE?!?



Penso in 6 anni di forum di non avere mai scritto le parole "grande" e "allenatore" vicine (ammetto la mia fissazione), su nessuno, se non per intendere altre cose.

Va beh, chiudiamola qui, siamo OT


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Come no "tutto a un tratto"...
> Per fortuna ammetti la tua ossessione che ovviamente offusca la tua capacità di giudizio.
> Vedremo nel tempo se farà la fine di Inzaghi, Brocchi, Seedorf, Montella...
> Io credo proprio che farà la fine di Sinisa, invece. Bistrattato ma che al Bologna sta nuovamente dimostrando il suo valore.
> Per non parlare di un'altro che offendevate, ed ora festeggia lo scudetto...



Io, come penso tanti tifosi milanisti, vogliono vedere una squadra che gioca al calcio. Il bel giuoco è sempre stato alle basi della filosofia (e dei successi) del Milan degli ultimi 30 anni. Mi andrebbe bene anche De Zerbi al Milan, poi magari arriviamo settimi, ma quantomeno sarei felice di andare a vedere una squadra che diverte. Perché il calcio è uno spettacolo, e vincere non è l'unica cosa che conta (cit. Arrigo Sacchi).


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> SI, era difficile poi vincerlo con quella squadretta a disposizione.



Quindi anche un allenatore che voi definite scarso, con una rosa forte, può vincere? 
Allora lo vedete che un allenatore conta meno rispetto ai giocatori...


----------



## vota DC (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Come no "tutto a un tratto"...
> Per fortuna ammetti la tua ossessione che ovviamente offusca la tua capacità di giudizio.
> Vedremo nel tempo se farà la fine di Inzaghi, Brocchi, Seedorf, Montella...
> Io credo proprio che farà la fine di Sinisa, invece. Bistrattato ma che al Bologna sta nuovamente dimostrando il suo valore.
> Per non parlare di un'altro che offendevate, ed ora festeggia lo scudetto...



Ma appunto non possiamo permetterci il lusso di uno che vince con qualche difficoltà lo scudetto se ci sono zero avversari e lo perde automaticamente se c'è un solo competitore serio. Serve uno che lotti, quello che cerca di essere al posto giusto al momento giusto che vada alla Juventus o al PSG dove non rischia mai nulla.
Per diventare come Sinisa c'è molto tempo ma adesso gli è decisamente inferiore, al momento neanche al Pisa ha fatto granché, cioè pure Oddo che ha portato il Pescara in serie A è per adesso superiore.
Montella non ci azzecca nell'elenco. E' scarsissimo ma non è considerato un non allenatore e ha contatti molto importanti. Rischiamo veramente di vederlo allenare Barca, Psg o Juventus in futuro. Aveva una super rosa nella Fiorentina che poteva arrivare agevolmente secondo e invece arrivò quarto dietro a un Milan ridicolo trainato da El Shaarawy e Traore allenato da Allegri spaesato (gli avevano appena demolito la squadra). Nonostante ciò ce lo troviamo al Milan. Figuriamoci se gente come Agnelli o qualche emiro scemo non lo vuole magari proprio per fare l'handicap match e mettere un po' di pepe nel proprio campionato!


----------



## showtaarabt (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Quindi anche un allenatore che voi definite scarso, con una rosa forte, può vincere?
> Allora lo vedete che un allenatore conta meno rispetto ai giocatori...



Ma che discorsi sono?
È chiaro che l'allenatore non è l'unica cosa che conta sennò oggi Gattuso non sarebbe quarto ma dodicesimo...
Ti dirò di più con questa Juve probabilmente anche un cane come Gattuso vincerebbe lo scudetto magari non con 20 punti di distacco ma 5/6 sicuramente.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io sì, lo sono. Quando tifi per una squadra che ha in bacheca una cinquantina di trofei tra cui molti internazionali, una storia unica, una consolidata tradizione di gioco propositivo se non "bello" (beauty is in the eye of the beholder), e tutto a un tratto ti capita tra i piedi il più insulso, imbelle e impreparato allenatore in 120 anni di storia del Club, un puro insulto al nostro nome e a ciò che siamo, una condanna alla noia e al disgusto ogni sabato o domenica, sì, la prendo come un'ossessione. Non avrò pace finché questo qui non tornerà a vendere il pesce o ad arrostire salsicce insieme al suo amichetto, fattene una ragione.



Come ti capisco fratello rossonero.Io faccio 1000 km ogni 14 giorni per vedere un Milan violentato dall'Udinese di turno.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Quindi anche un allenatore che voi definite scarso, con una rosa forte, può vincere?
> Allora lo vedete che un allenatore conta meno rispetto ai giocatori...



Mettiamola così:
Una grande squadra con un allenatore modesto può fare bene. (Juve)
Una squadra modesta con un grande allenatore potrebbe fare bene (Atalanta).
Una squadra modesta con un inetto in panchina può fare bene solo se le altre si suicidano (Milan).


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> metti da parte la retorica... magri non te, o pazzo. senza fare nomi... qua ce n'è parecchi. non dimentico quando abbiamo vinto con l'atalanta le sceneggiate pro gattuso di gente col dente avvelenato ad insultare gasperson e a dire "chiedete scusa". dopo un primo tempo da lega pro.


Ma io non condivido la guerra tra tifosi, né interna alla tifoseria né verso tifosi avversari. L'episodio che citi ovviamente non lo condivido ma almeno c'è l'attenuante che si trattava di un'esultazione per una vittoria del Milan. Io ho letto spessissimo interventi di gente che si augurava le sconfitte del Milan... Addirittura qualcuno preferirebbe non arrivare in Champions perché spera che così venga cambiato l'allenatore. Per me questo non è tifo.

Tornando IT, "calma e gesso". Io penso che squadra e allenatore non siano da quarto posto.
Lo penso io, ma lo pensa anche la società che a inizio stagione, quando ha fissato gli obiettivi, non ha detto cose del tipo "faremo l'impossibile per lottare per il quarto posto, ma sarà difficilissimo", ma si è limitata a fissare come obiettivo "migliorare la posizione dell'anno scorso". 
E lo pensano anche tutti i tifosi, visto che spesso leggo "siamo quarti per demerito degli altri". Ma se siamo quarti per demerito degli altri, significa che a inizio stagione ci si aspettava un rendimento migliore del nostro da parte delle altre(Roma e Lazio in particolare). Ma se ci si aspettava un rendimento migliore del nostro da parte delle altre, significa che le altre erano meglio di noi.

Lo pensano tutti, eppure siamo quarti da parecchio tempo. Se a inizio stagione qualcuno ti avesse detto "a cinque giornate dal termine saremo quarti in lotta per la qualificazione alla Champions, ma allenatore e giocatori saranno insultati e infamati" l'avresti fatto rinchiudere.


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso ragazzi, mancano solo 8 partite e tutto dipende ancora da noi, tra qualche mese arriverà l'tempo per valutare e giudicare ma questo è il momento per recuperare un po 'di tranquillità, mettere ordine nella testa e cosi tornare a lottare tutti uniti senza paura, la squadra ha bisogno di energie positive più che mai.




Dipende solo ed esclusivamente da Piatek e Paquetà. Senza di loro è impossibile arrivare quarti.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se a inizio stagione qualcuno ti avesse detto "a cinque giornate dal termine saremo quarti in lotta per la qualificazione alla Champions, ma allenatore e giocatori saranno insultati e infamati" l'avresti fatto rinchiudere.



La memoria è sempre cortissima. Lo sport nazionale è attaccare gli altri, giusto o sbagliato che sia: si fa passare come libertà di pensiero o critica costruttiva. Ci sta, per l'amor del cielo, ma porta a paradossi tipo quello che hai evidenziato.
Questo fa estremamente riflettere sulle difficoltà che ci sono nel fare il dirigente di una società di calcio che pare debba adesso rendere conto ai tifosi di ogni decisione. Un esempio. Se prendiamo la Champions, molti diranno che Leonardo ha sbagliato con Gattuso ma è stato fortunato; se non la prendiamo, Leonardo è un incapace perché ha sbagliato. Non c'è nulla che si possa fare, si parte sempre sconfitti. Sarà poi la storia, il tempo, a chiarire ogni cosa, ma intanto si è lavorato in un ambiente ostile. Dobbiamo lavorare su noi stessi, e tornare ad essere milanisti come si era un tempo. Calma e gesso.


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così:
> Una grande squadra con un allenatore modesto può fare bene. (Juve)
> Una squadra modesta con un grande allenatore potrebbe fare bene (Atalanta).
> Una squadra modesta con un inetto in panchina può fare bene solo se le altre si suicidano (Milan).



Ma scusa, se l'atalanta arriva quarta non è per il nostro suicidio? 
Perché se noi arriviamo quarti gli altri si sono suicidati, mentre se l'Atalanta arriva quarta, merita, nonostante abbia perso lo scontro diretto? 



showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi sono?
> È chiaro che l'allenatore non è l'unica cosa che conta sennò oggi Gattuso non sarebbe quarto ma dodicesimo...
> Ti dirò di più con questa Juve probabilmente anche un cane come Gattuso vincerebbe lo scudetto magari non con 20 punti di distacco ma 5/6 sicuramente.



Il discorso è semplice, si ritiene Gattuso l'unico responsabile di questo quarto posto a fatica, quando il demerito deve essere equamente diviso con i calciatori. 
Questa squadra vale come un'Atalanta, Lazio o Roma. Chi avrà più gamba e fame arriverà quarto. 
Se l'Atalanta arriverà quarta sarà perché avrà avuto più fame e voglia, stesso discorso per il Milan o Roma, o Lazio.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, se l'atalanta arriva quarta non è per il nostro suicidio?
> Perché se noi arriviamo quarti gli altri si sono suicidati, mentre se l'Atalanta arriva quarta, merita, nonostante abbia perso lo scontro diretto?



Hai mai visto giocare l'Atalanta? sembrerebbe di no.


----------



## MarcoG (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice, si ritiene Gattuso l'unico responsabile di questo quarto posto a fatica, quando il demerito deve essere equamente diviso con i calciatori.
> 
> Se l'Atalanta arriverà quarta sarà perché avrà avuto più fame e voglia, stesso discorso per il Milan o Roma, o Lazio.



Diciamo che se ci arriva ci arriva anche con la mia simpatia, perché gioca davvero, davvero bene. Diverte, e non è cosa da poco al giorno d'oggi. Concordo sul resto, ma mi sento che al di là della voglia, sia sempre da elogiare un calcio propositivo visto che ne vediamo ben poco da noi.


----------



## showtaarabt (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, se l'atalanta arriva quarta non è per il nostro suicidio?
> Perché se noi arriviamo quarti gli altri si sono suicidati, mentre se l'Atalanta arriva quarta, merita, nonostante abbia perso lo scontro diretto?
> 
> 
> ...



Ma neanche per sogno Roma e Milan come rosa sono NETTAMENTE superiori ad Atalanta Lazio e Torino.La Roma come il Milan hanno reso ben al di sotto delle loro possibilità ed in parte Ranieri ci stà mettendo una pezza forse troppo tardi.
Quando hai disponibili Caldara Paquetà Castillejo e Cutrone e fai giocare un cesso come Borini la responsabilità è dell'allenatore.


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto giocare l'Atalanta? sembrerebbe di no.



Ma cosa vuol dire? 
Allora diamo lo scudetto al Napoli... 
Stendiamo il tappeto rosso all'Atalanta dato che gioca un calcio migliore rispetto a Milan, Roma e Lazio... Se una di queste ultime 3 dovesse arrivare in Champions sarà per suicidio della dea... 

Il mio discorso era per ridicolizzare questo assurdo concetto di quarto posto per demerito delle altre. 
Se il Milan arriva quarto sarà per meriti propri. Così come se l'Atalanta arriva quarta sarà per propri meriti. 
Parlare di suicidi nel primo o secondo caso è ridicolo e illogico.


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma neanche per sogno Roma e Milan come rosa sono NETTAMENTE superiori ad Atalanta Lazio e Torino.La Roma come il Milan hanno reso ben al di sotto delle loro possibilità ed in parte Ranieri ci stà mettendo una pezza forse troppo tardi.
> Quando hai disponibili Caldara Paquetà Castillejo e Cutrone e fai giocare un cesso come Borini la responsabilità è dell'allenatore.



Ripeto.
Nell'Atalanta chi giocherebbe titolare? 
Donnarumma 
Musacchio Romagnoli Mancini
Hateboer Freuler Baka gosens 
ilicic Paquetà
piatek

(ricordo sempre che Zapata e Gomes non stanno sfigurando)...
Questa netta superiorità non la vedo. 

Stesso discorso per la Lazio 
Donnarumma
Musacchio Romagnoli Acerbi
Patrick Leiva Baka Lulic 
Savic Paquetà
Piatek 

Anche se qui la differenza con gli esterni è meno marcata rispetto con l'Atalanta. 
Ripeto per entrambi non ho considerato Caldara, Bonaventura e Conti che non li abbiamo mai avuti al 100% (a parte le prime partite di Bona). 
Paquetà, forse il migliore, con sole 11 presenze.

Dove la vedi questa NETTA superiorità?


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ripeto.
> Nell'Atalanta chi giocherebbe titolare?
> Donnarumma
> *Musacchio* Romagnoli Mancini
> ...


Penso che con Gasperini Musacchio non giocherebbe mai titolare in una difesa a tre.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire?
> Allora diamo lo scudetto al Napoli...
> Stendiamo il tappeto rosso all'Atalanta dato che gioca un calcio migliore rispetto a Milan, Roma e Lazio... Se una di queste ultime 3 dovesse arrivare in Champions sarà per suicidio della dea...
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto l'Atalanta non è partita con l'obiettivo di arrivare in CL e sta superando se stessa.
Il Milan, la Lazio e la Roma avevano l'obiettivo di arrivare in CL e non stanno facendo un campionato all'altezza delle loro rose. 
Per questo meriterebbe di più l'Atalanta (secondo me). Per non contare il fatto che noi fatturiamo molto di più, abbiano un monte ingaggi molto maggiore e loro giocano a calcio senza paura, non come facciamo noi che prima di darle cerchiamo di non prenderle. 
Quindi sì, se l'Atalanta arriva quarta sarà prima di tutto per meriti suoi (che poi abbia sfruttato il "suicidio" delle grandi non c'è dubbio), se noi arrivassimo quarti sarebbe perché Roma e Lazio non hanno fatto una grande stagione in primis. Noi saremmo stati meno peggio di loro. Io non riesco a dire che saremmo stati meglio di loro, abbiamo lasciato in giro una marea di punti, tantissime occasioni sprecate, mai visto nessun gioco. Farei fatica a vedere i meriti di questo Milan


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto l'Atalanta non è partita con l'obiettivo di arrivare in CL e sta superando se stessa.
> Il Milan, la Lazio e la Roma avevano l'obiettivo di arrivare in CL e non stanno facendo un campionato all'altezza delle loro rose.
> Per questo meriterebbe di più l'Atalanta (secondo me). Per non contare il fatto che noi fatturiamo molto di più, abbiano un monte ingaggi molto maggiore e loro giocano a calcio senza paura, non come facciamo noi che prima di darle cerchiamo di non prenderle.
> Quindi sì, se l'Atalanta arriva quarta sarà prima di tutto per meriti suoi (che poi abbia sfruttato il "suicidio" delle grandi non c'è dubbio), se noi arrivassimo quarti sarebbe perché Roma e Lazio non hanno fatto una grande stagione in primis. Noi saremmo stati meno peggio di loro. Io non riesco a dire che saremmo stati meglio di loro, abbiamo lasciato in giro una marea di punti, tantissime occasioni sprecate, mai visto nessun gioco. Farei fatica a vedere i meriti di questo Milan



Manco noi, visto che tutti davano la Roma davanti. 
Il resto del tuo ragionamento ha buchi da tutte le parti. 
Atalanta quarta per meriti suoi sfruttando il suicidio della grandi... 
Milan quarto per demeriti degli altri, perché in campo scende il fatturato, gli ingaggi, non conta che Ilicic da solo ridicolizza Suso e Hakan messi insieme...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (23 Aprile 2019)

Aridaie con il mantra la rosa e' scarsa pur di non dare colpe al guro in panchina.. , i gattusiani stanno raggiungedo i livelli dei terrapiattisti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Aridaie con il mantra la rosa e' scarsa pur di non dare colpe al guro in panchina.. , i gattusiani stanno raggiungedo i livelli dei terrapiattisti



la rosa non è scarsa pero per onesta intellettuale va detto che è una rosa inadatta al credo calcistico di gattuso, come detto in un altro post, pure l'idolo delle folle gasperson con una rosa non adatta alla sua filosofia calcistica ha fallito miseramente all'inter


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Aridaie con il mantra la rosa e' scarsa pur di non dare colpe al guro in panchina.. , i gattusiani stanno raggiungedo i livelli dei terrapiattisti



ma veramente una non esclude altra.. 
non si può avere una rosa strutturata male insieme a un allenatore non ancora pronto?
bhe io lo sto vedendo da inizio anno.. qnd x me è un si! si può


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire?
> Allora diamo lo scudetto al Napoli...
> Stendiamo il tappeto rosso all'Atalanta dato che gioca un calcio migliore rispetto a Milan, Roma e Lazio... Se una di queste ultime 3 dovesse arrivare in Champions sarà per suicidio della dea...
> 
> ...



Io ne faccio anche un discorso di merito. Il Milan per il calcio che propone merita il 4 posto?Per me no. Allo stesso modo l'Atalanta per il gioco che macina merita il 4 posto? Ovviamente si. Per cui se dovessimo alla fine entrare in CL continuando sempre a far pena significa che qualcun'altro non ha approfittato della situazione o magari qualche pianeta si è allineato in nostro favore non certo che l'allenatore dell Ofi Creta abbia meritato come qualche gattusers,amico di Rino o commentatore interista vuol farci credere.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la rosa non è scarsa pero per onesta intellettuale va detto che è una rosa inadatta al credo calcistico di gattuso, come detto in un altro post, pure l'idolo delle folle gasperson con una rosa non adatta alla sua filosofia calcistica ha fallito miseramente all'inter



Se il credo calcistico di Gattuso è quello che traspare, per fortuna che la rosa non è costruita a sua immagine!

Ad ogni modo, lasciando perdere Gasperini/allenatori in generale, nel calcio ha sempre vinto chi ha più giocatori in grado di fare la differenza.

L' Atalanta, nell' atmosfera bergamasca, ha Ilicic, che veramente sta facendo il bello e cattivo tempo.

Torniamo sempre li, scambia Ilicic con Chalanoglu, e l' Atalanta avrebbe 10/15 punti di meno, il Milan sarebbe dove è ora.

La differenza la fanno i calciatori in primis.

Paquetà, che non sta facendo miracoli, con lui in campo abbiamo un rendimento, senza di lui abbiamo visto cosa accade al nostro "gioco".

Senza nulla togliere al bellissimo calcio bergamasco, ma sono e sarò sempre un fautore del "non importa come arrivi all' area avversaria, ma che la butti dentro"... magari sbagliando, ma cosi credo.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se il credo calcistico di Gattuso è quello che traspare, per fortuna che la rosa non è costruita a sua immagine!
> 
> Ad ogni modo, lasciando perdere Gasperini/allenatori in generale, nel calcio ha sempre vinto chi ha più giocatori in grado di fare la differenza.
> 
> ...



E chi può dirlo. Magari chalanoglu sotto il Gasp sarebbe quello visto nel finale dello scorso campionato e Ilicic da noi ci farebbe rimpiangere Kucka.Di esempi ne abbiamo tanti Kessie,Higuain,Piatek, Paqueta,ma anche Laxalt a Genoa arava la fascia.
La verità fino a prova dei fatti non la conosce nessuno al momento però,dati i risultati,una cambio Gattuso Gasp lo fare senza pensarci troppo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se il credo calcistico di Gattuso è quello che traspare, per fortuna che la rosa non è costruita a sua immagine!
> 
> Ad ogni modo, lasciando perdere Gasperini/allenatori in generale, nel calcio ha sempre vinto chi ha più giocatori in grado di fare la differenza.
> 
> ...



quello che vado ripetendo da tempo è che per vincere c'è bisogno di unità di intenti tra dirigenza e allenatore, se leo vuole gli higuain, i paqueta ecc vada a prendere l'allenatore in grado di far rendere quella gente la, se tieni gattuso devi prendere gente con gamba, i chiesa, i perisic, per fare un esempio. Questi problemi li vedi ovunque, che senso ha spendere 35 mil per cancelo quando sai che il tuo allenatore vuole un altro tipo di giocatore? vai a prendere la versione migliore di de sciglio a sto punto, che senso ha comprare pastore quando di francesco non gioca col trequartista? Se a giampaolo che gioca col 4-3-1-2 gli dai la rosa che aveva il nostro carletto ai bei vecchi tempi stai tranquillo che qualcosa la vince pure il timido giampaolo.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Manco noi, visto che tutti davano la Roma davanti.
> Il resto del tuo ragionamento ha buchi da tutte le parti.
> Atalanta quarta per meriti suoi sfruttando il suicidio della grandi...
> Milan quarto per demeriti degli altri, perché in campo scende il fatturato, gli ingaggi, non conta che Ilicic da solo ridicolizza Suso e Hakan messi insieme...


Ho scritto che in primis sarebbe quarta per meriti suoi e poi per demeriti degli altri. 
Ma scusa, cambieresti tutta la nostra rosa con quella dell'Atalanta? O del Torino? Tanto la nostra è scarsa quanto la loro da quel che dici


----------



## Davidoff (23 Aprile 2019)

Ho visto Parma-Milan, dopo mesi che evitavo di farmi del male. Abbiamo fatto una sola azione decente in tutta la partita, quella del gol, per il resto siamo una squadra oscena sotto tutti i punti di vista. Mentalità, tecnica, gioco, intelligenza calcistica, palle, non abbiamo niente di tutto questo. Siamo quarti perché Piatek appena arrivato segnava ogni volta che toccava palla, anche gol assurdi, ma era chiaro che una volta esaurito il suo periodo d'oro non saremmo riusciti a mantenere la posizione in classifica. Nell'anno in cui la Roma ha smontato la squadra, la Lazio ha Luis Alberto e Savic in vacanza e l'Atalanta ha impiegato molte partite per ingranare non arrivare quarti è un qualcosa di clamoroso. Complimentoni a Gattuso e a quegli scarpari che indossano la maglia rossonera, unica cosa che rimane dell'Ac Milan insieme al nome.


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Aprile 2019)

Poi gli ossessionati saremmo noi che giudichiamo il pescivendolo peggior allenatore di sempre nella centoventennale storia del club... Noi, non chi lo giudica "ancora non pronto" (Sacchi 40 anni, Guardiola 38, hanno rivoluzionato il calcio, Nagelsmann dà spettacolo in Bundesliga a 31 anni)... Non si può semplicemente dire che è una pippa della panchina? 
Altro mantra dei salsicciari, "la rosa è scarsa". Sarà, ma il compito di un bravo allenatore sarebbe quello di far aumentare il valore individuale attraverso il lavoro collettivo; ebbene, in due anni questo emerito asino è riuscito a far perdere valore a TUTTI i componenti della rosa, grazie alla sua insipienza. 

Un miracolo, sì, di incapacità pura. Ossessionati, come no...


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che in primis sarebbe quarta per meriti suoi e poi per demeriti degli altri.
> Ma scusa, cambieresti tutta la nostra rosa con quella dell'Atalanta? O del Torino? Tanto la nostra è scarsa quanto la loro da quel che dici



Ho già scritto chi prenderei dall'Atalanta. Soprattutto Ilicic che sta facendo la differenza, mentre Suso e Borini insieme non fanno nemmeno mezza giocata. 
Ho detto che nell'11 titolare la differenza non è netta, ma molto sottile. Ripeto, con un Ilicic che sta portando tanti punti. 
Del Torino non ho parlato.


----------



## showtaarabt (23 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la rosa non è scarsa pero per onesta intellettuale va detto che è una rosa inadatta al credo calcistico di gattuso, come detto in un altro post, pure l'idolo delle folle gasperson con una rosa non adatta alla sua filosofia calcistica ha fallito miseramente all'inter



In questa frase riassumi tutta l'inettitudine di Gattuso...
Cosa vuol dire una rosa adatta al suo credo?
Il credo dovrebbe plasmarsi in funzi9ne della rosa e non il contrario...
Se hai Bierhoff non giochi sulle ripartenze se hai Miccoli non giochi con le palle alte.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> In questa frase riassumi tutta l'inettitudine di Gattuso...
> Cosa vuol dire una rosa adatta al suo credo?
> Il credo dovrebbe plasmarsi in funzi9ne della rosa e non il contrario...
> Se hai Bierhoff non giochi sulle ripartenze se hai Miccoli non giochi con le palle alte.



si questo nel mondo ideale, poi nella realtà è tutt'altra cosa, ogni persona ha la propria personalità, il proprio modo di vedere le cose, in qualsiasi settore è cosi. Non puoi chiedere a tyson di combattere come mayweather, oppure ad ali di combattere come foreman. Gasperson sta fissato con la difesa a tre, guardiola col tiki taka e gattuso col catenaccio, le strade due sono o prendi gente buona per la visione di gattuso o cambi gattuso e prendi uno che ha la visione calcistica di leo.


----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quello che vado ripetendo da tempo è che per vincere c'è bisogno di unità di intenti tra dirigenza e allenatore, se leo vuole gli higuain, i paqueta ecc vada a prendere l'allenatore in grado di far rendere quella gente la, se tieni gattuso devi prendere gente con gamba, i chiesa, i perisic, per fare un esempio. Questi problemi li vedi ovunque, che senso ha spendere 35 mil per cancelo quando sai che il tuo allenatore vuole un altro tipo di giocatore? vai a prendere la versione migliore di de sciglio a sto punto, che senso ha comprare pastore quando di francesco non gioca col trequartista? Se a giampaolo che gioca col 4-3-1-2 gli dai la rosa che aveva il nostro carletto ai bei vecchi tempi stai tranquillo che qualcosa la vince pure il timido giampaolo.



Ma se quando hai la possibilità di prendere un esterno e ti impunti per tenerti Calha poi non puoi dire che come attenuante non hai i giocatori con le caratteristiche giuste. 
A Gattuso si chiede di tirare il meglio di questa squadra. 
E chiaramente non è capace di farlo.

Quando Montella si ritrovava una squadra monca (sempre di esterni veloci e con dribbling) e Kalinic nessuno (a parte me) diceva che la squadra non era a l'altezza. Eppure eravamo un vero cantiere con 11 nuovi acquisti. Mica 2 nuovi. Pensare di riuscire a trovare subito la quadra mi sembrava più che difficile. 
Gattuso si ritrova la stessa rosa ma con Laxalt al posto di Antonelli, Caldara al posto di Bonucci, Baka al posto di Locatelli, Casti al posto di Silva e Higuain poi Piatek al posto di Kalinic.
Aggiungiamo Paquetà e pure Reina...
Ma con Gattuso e colpa della rosa scarsa. 

Qua chi difende Gattuso non sta difendendo l'allenatore del Milan. Non è obiettivo. Sta solo difendendo Gattuso, l'uomo, l'ex calciatore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma se quando hai la possibilità di prendere un esterno e ti impunti per tenerti Calha poi non puoi dire che come attenuante non hai i giocatori con le caratteristiche giuste.
> A Gattuso si chiede di tirare il meglio di questa squadra.
> E chiaramente non è capace di farlo.
> 
> ...



mica ho mai detto che la rosa è scarsa, ho detto che la rosa non è adatta all'unico modo di concepire il calcio di gattuso, mettici perisic e chiesa al posto si chala e suso e forse il 4 posto lo raggiungerebbe con tranquillità. Se vuoi i manicaretti vegani prendi uno chef bravo in quello non prendi l'amante delle grigliate


----------



## Djici (23 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si questo nel mondo ideale, poi nella realtà è tutt'altra cosa, ogni persona ha la propria personalità, il proprio modo di vedere le cose, in qualsiasi settore è cosi. Non puoi chiedere a tyson di combattere come mayweather, oppure ad ali di combattere come foreman. Gasperson sta fissato con la difesa a tre, guardiola col tiki taka e gattuso col catenaccio, le strade due sono o prendi gente buona per la visione di gattuso o cambi gattuso e prendi uno che ha la visione calcistica di leo.



Ma sarei d'accordo se fossimo a luglio. 
Pero ora il ragionamento non funziona più. 
Dal primo febbraio, Gattuso ha questi giocatori. E questi deve fare rendere. 
Poi in estate giustamente la dirigenza farà quello che hai spiegato tu. 
E logico che ci deve essere sintonia tra DS e allenatore. 
Ma a gennaio Leo ha avuto 2 occasionissime. Doveva prenderli entrambi anche se non sono i giocatori più graditi del mister perché sa che quei 2 resteranno da noi per molto tempo mentre l'allenatore saluterà a breve.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso ragazzi, mancano solo 8 partite e tutto dipende ancora da noi, tra qualche mese arriverà l'tempo per valutare e giudicare ma questo è il momento per recuperare un po 'di tranquillità, mettere ordine nella testa e cosi tornare a lottare tutti uniti senza paura, la squadra ha bisogno di energie positive più che mai.



Io sono calmissimo, purtroppo, quasi rassegnato. Senza una buona dose di deretano non mi pare proprio che ci siano i presupposti per rimanere al quarto posto fino alla fine, sperando ovviamente di sbagliarmi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma sarei d'accordo se fossimo a luglio.
> Pero ora il ragionamento non funziona più.
> Dal primo febbraio, Gattuso ha questi giocatori. E questi deve fare rendere.
> Poi in estate giustamente la dirigenza farà quello che hai spiegato tu.
> ...



non conoscendo esattamente i retroscena di mercato non mi baso su certe notizie per farmi un giudizio, io valuto cio che vedo, gattuso vuole che gli esterni debbano ripiegare fino ai terzini, per lui conta vincere subendo un gol in meno, detto questo secondo me questa rosa in mano ad un gasperini o ad un sarri raggiungerebbe tranquillamente il 4 posto.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Aprile 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io sono calmissimo, purtroppo, quasi rassegnato. Senza una buona dose di deretano non mi pare proprio che ci siano i presupposti per rimanere al quarto posto fino alla fine, sperando ovviamente di sbagliarmi



Anche io sono calmo solo mi dispiace un po' vedere cosi tanti milanisti disperati e morti della paura in questo finale di stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

calma calma.

ecco dove si va a finire con la troppa calma


----------

